# We've been approved too!



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi all, 
Well we have just got back from panel where we have been approved!  Woohoo! We are expectant parents and over the moon, hopefully we're not in for the worlds longest pregnancy! Off out soon to celebrate!
Love 
Viva
XXX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Viva congratulations hun fab news, go and enjoy your celebrations while you can   hopefully you'll be matched quickly

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations..........enjoy the celebrations.

Let's hope you don't have to long of a wait.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on being approved 

enjoy celebrating 

xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey Viva - congratulations and happy celebrations     
love caseyxx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Many congratualtions Viva.  I hope your wait is a short one and in the meantime enjoy those celebrations.

Sanita


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news Viva - its a fab feeling eh 
enjoy your celebrations 

kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations and enjoy celebrating


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Viva!

Enjoy celebrating and hope you aren't waiting too long for your family.
Love
OT x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

How wonderful!!!!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Viva,
Fantastic news!!!!!!!
Have a great celebration and lets hope you get a quick match love JD xx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations Viva, that's fab news.

Hope you had fun celebrating and it's not too long to wait until you are matched.

love from Bluebells xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations- you are now Offically a "mummy and Daddy in waiting"

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone, we went out and had a lovely meal to celebrate, we were like a couple of kids really nudging each other every 5 minutes and calling each other Mummy/Daddy to be! Don't know how long our wait is likely to be, the only possibility at the moment is a 3 year old girl, but ideally we'd like younger and our SW says there are younger children coming through the system. At the moment we're just really happy to be celebrating this stage!
Need to go and get sorted for work soon.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratualtions Viva & Dh....fab news!!

Laine


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Viva

Congratulations.  Hope your expectant period isn't as long as an elephants   !!

Seriously, congratulations to you and dh and hope you don't have too long to wait for a match.

Karen x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Congratulations Viva

i am so pleased for you - hope you enjoyed the celebrations!

take care
LB
X


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

YAY Viva... fantastic news... am so over the moon for you...!!!

Can't wait to hear some good news from you... 

Love C xx


----------

